# Question



## max_crawford81 (Feb 9, 2006)

So how is rank earned?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 9, 2006)

It's based on your post count


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 9, 2006)

Check this thread here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 9, 2006)

Slowly and with respect to others
and not typing in caps that yell at everyone


----------

